# Missing Review



## ritzrita (Jun 15, 2005)

I submitted a review of my trip to Florida and the Resort I stayed at but yet I cannot see it.  I posted it for Orange Lake Country Club.


----------



## KristinB (Jun 17, 2005)

*Reviews are not posted automatically*

Reviews are not posted automatically under the new system.  The area rep must accept the review.  Additionally, all of the area reps are learning the new system, and there is additional work involved.  Please be patient with all of us as we make the transition.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Also, I believe one of the Florida reps is on vacation for 4 months...  with limited internet access..


----------



## ritzrita (Jun 20, 2005)

ok - its just my first review which I have posted on TUG and I thought I did it wrong.


----------



## kpitch (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Ritzrita,

We recently changed formats for submitting Reviews which could have caused yours to take a wrong turn.  I am currently uptodate with all reviews and I find no record of receiving yours.  There was confusion on my part during the learning process, which may have been a contributing factor.   So please resubmit it and I'll post it as soon as possible.  As mentioned, I am traveling Alaska for the summer with limited internet access, so please continue to be patient.

Thanks for understanding,

Kathy Pitch
Eastern, Orlando and FL Gulf Reviews Manager


----------



## Parkplace (Jul 3, 2005)

*I submitted one too - in late May early June*

This is interesting.  I submitted a new review on Lake Chelan Resorts in late May, early June 05 and have never found it.

I presumed that I didn't know how to find the new program as all I keep bringing up is a 2000 review.


----------

